# raised panel and flat panel bits



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,
I will need to make some flat panel doors (loose tenon stile/rail + plywood insert - at least that's what I call them  ) and raised panel doors/full wood.

Had a look at bits on axminster in uk and super carbide on ebay
must admit am a bit confused as to what I should buy (eg with back cutter/without / what thickness of wood I can use) - can someone help / recommend something better ?

Also, am looking into router table and something like wood rat - anything special to consider regarding buying/using these bits in either of these ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI vjeko

I think you are talking about this type
Mitered Door Frame Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_router_bits2.html

Also see video on the same web page..

=========



vjeko said:


> Hi,
> I will need to make some flat panel doors (loose tenon stile/rail + plywood insert - at least that's what I call them  ) and raised panel doors/full wood.
> 
> Had a look at bits on axminster in uk and super carbide on ebay
> ...


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Bob !


----------

